# Who else HATES their mother/father ????



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I had no father growing up, and I won't even tell u people what my stupid mother thought would be some good activities for me as a kid........

She will die in the next few years probably, and she will ask things like...was I a good mother......and I will not lie....SHE WAS A BAD MOTHER in the ways that count most, after putting food on the table.

So I hate her......I really do, I'm not going into those details, but guys would understand.

And I NEVER learned a thing about girls/relationships from her, and always felt it was bad to ask, and I was bad for asking.........no wonder I'm so messed up and dateless still, but changing a lot of things at least for once


----------



## Tokio (Oct 10, 2013)

I really, honest to god, despise my dad. My mom died when I was young so I dont remember her much. But I know I'd rather have her then him.. 
He doesnt understand me and my SA even though he says he does. He forces me to do things, doesnt matter what i say or think. Like last year when I was a freshman, he asked me whether or not I wanted to do soccer for my school. He said it was my choice. I said no, yet he signed me up anyway and said, "dot worry it will be fun youll make some friends." 
He constantly stressed me out with mu schoolwork, like its all he talks about with me. "Did you get your homework done?" "Study right now or im taking all your electronics!" He drives me nuts. I know what your probably thinking, he just wants me to succeed and so good, but i think he just wants me to be able to grt out of the house asap becauseit bugs him that im on my computer 6 hours a day. 
Theres a lot more that i cant really go into right now.. 
But to answer your question, yes, i hate my dad.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a lot of hatred harbored for my father, he's failed being one in almost every sense of the way in my opinion. Haven't spoken to him in years, don't really see that changing anytime soon, good riddance...


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

^ Pretty much feel the same about mine.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i hate my mother, well more like i cant forgive what she did


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

I hate both my parents for leaving me, my dad for being an alcoholic and abandoning us when I was little and my mother for dying and leaving a big void in my heart. She's gone a year now and I can't shake the extreme sadness and emptiness I feel. Although not for the same reasons, yeah I hate them both !


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't hate my parents since I'm not an entitled little **** (I understand if you've been abused), but there are a lot of things about my dad that piss me the **** off.

Here is a list:

1. He's hypocritical
2. He's always right (and everyone else is always wrong)
3. He's paranoid
4. He's controlling
5. He has a temper
6. He can really insensitive
7. He cares more about money than people
8. He is constantly sighing and making eveyone else miserable around him
9. He is annoying as **** when he's in a good mood
10. He calls me lazy JUST because I play video games (I have a job and try to help him with things like cutting his gigantic lawn with nothing on it... which brings me to number 11)
11. He doesn't get anything done... he's lived in a rental house for 18 years

There are probably a few more that I can't remember.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Me for sure. I hate my ****ing pos parents.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Not really, but my parents were never abusive or anything. They just have never given me any solid advice about life and I don't feel like I can talk to them about anything. I think I hate my mum mostly because she treats me like I'm an idiot. And I want to be friends with her but she just wants to be my mum (which I guess is understandable but it still means we can't be friends). 

And I hate them because I pretty much blame them for the fact that I'm really quiet etc... I'm starting to get over it though because I'm old enough now to be responsible for my own faults.

But no I don't literally hate them I'm extremely grateful for the life they've given me.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Dad - easy going, yielding, care free, lazy, worn out. 

Mother - controlling, manipulative, fault finding, energetic, productive, emotional, temper backlogging. 

Which parent would you like or dislike?


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

monotonous said:


> i hate my mother, well more like i cant forgive what she did


yeah, she's well meaning for the most part.....but she had a huge part in why I'm so messed up


mark101 said:


> Well my father left when I was ten and i've never had a real relationship with him since, he paid the lowest rate of maintenance possible when he did pay up.
> As a result we were dressed in ****ty clothes and had very little in the way of luxuries, no holidays ever.
> He took up with some young woman and her kids, took them on two holidays a year and lived in a big house while we rotted in social housing.
> 
> ...


I can relate to a lot of that too.......I don't openly hate her, but if I was succesful and didn't need their her help from time to time....idk what I would do

But then again so much that went wrong in my life stems from how she raised me....and so much of that is why I'm not successful.

Its up to me now to find the strength and change my life, which I slowly am finally....


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

hate>love>rage>sad>fear


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I hate my father. He was physically abusive, but a coward. He stopped any sign of physical violence towards my brother and I when each of us became teens, but he kept it up towards our mother. He's afraid of tangling with anybody in higher social status or physique than himself. 

He's also the type who won't accommodate others' opinions, ideas, or needs, which is not good when you're maintaining a family and you have two children. Needless to say, it generated a ridiculous self-reliance streak in me that has partly led to my SA.

Of course, he's also afraid of losing things. He lost his career (not gonna go into that, but in my opinion, it was hilarious) and is watching his family fragment, as he and my mother are separated and my brother hardly talks to him. He buys my attention with money, and as I'm parasitic when it comes to acquiring resources, I'm happy to acquiesce and paint a false portrait. Once he runs out of financial resources to distribute, he's gone from my life.


People say living well is the best revenge, but I dunno. I'm having a nice time exerting my pent-up malice right now by subtly hanging the threat of complete familial abandonment over his head (he's not liked by his own family, either).


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

The biggest complaint with my parents is neither one is emotionally available. I dont hate them for it. There are very few reasons to hate your parents in my eyes. My fathers mother raped him and his brothers. He still visited her before and during her dying days and thats the biggest reason anyone could have to hate a parent. I did not find this out about him until i was 18 which then made me understand his way of being. Before you just say you hate try and learn their story. They may have had a tougher hand than you could ever imagine dealing with.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah. I have guilt because they kind of 'love me' in their toxic, subjugating, oppressive personality, confidence destroying way. Very awkward situation. I just want to move out and get away. Sad fact is some people just don't love their parents, for their reasons. Justified or not.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Hate, contempt, would be very happy if they died sooner instead of later.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

ASB20 said:


> I hate my father. He was physically abusive, but a coward. He stopped any sign of physical violence towards my brother and I when each of us became teens, but he kept it up towards our mother. He's afraid of tangling with anybody in higher social status or physique than himself.
> 
> He's also the type who won't accommodate others' opinions, ideas, or needs, which is not good when you're maintaining a family and you have two children. Needless to say, it generated a ridiculous self-reliance streak in me that has partly led to my SA.
> 
> ...


Thats rough...........and I can understand the money thing



mark101 said:


> It's difficult because i've written off ever having my father in my life and I went six years not speaking to my mother.
> Despite how much damage she did to me I felt sad not having any contact, her power over me is long gone and she no longer drinks.
> She has also apologised for the neglect, it took a long time to get her to talk about the past but she eventually did and took responsibility to her credit.
> 
> ...


yeah my mom was abused in some way, and I wonder if in her messed up head if she was trying to raise some wimpy beta guy in the hopes I wouldn't hurt people......well that back fired, I'm crazy dangerous now from a life of pain


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i don't know if i hate them, but i certainly don't love either of them. they were horrible parents.


----------

